# Got Jobs?



## ohioguy2011 (Aug 20, 2011)

I earned a bachelor's degree a few years ago. I started off in my field, worked for a couple years, only to be let go when the economy started going to sour. Now I'm finding there's no work in that field anymore, and I've been out of work over a year.

What fields/positions are in demand in Canada, specifically Vancouver or Toronto? 

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ohioguy2011 said:


> I earned a bachelor's degree a few years ago. I started off in my field, worked for a couple years, only to be let go when the economy started going to sour. Now I'm finding there's no work in that field anymore, and I've been out of work over a year.
> 
> What fields/positions are in demand in Canada, specifically Vancouver or Toronto?
> 
> Thanks!


What is your field?


----------



## ohioguy2011 (Aug 20, 2011)

Broadcasting.

I'm still young and completely willing to transition to an in demand field.

Any idea what occupations are in demand in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ohioguy2011 said:


> Broadcasting.
> 
> I'm still young and completely willing to transition to an in demand field.
> 
> Any idea what occupations are in demand in Canada?




0631 Restaurant and Food Service Managers

0811 Primary Production Managers (Except Agriculture)

1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management

1233 Insurance Adjusters and Claims Examiners

2121 Biologists and Related Scientists

2151 Architects

3111 Specialist Physicians

3112 General Practitioners and Family Physicians

3113 Dentists

3131 Pharmacists

3142 Physiotherapists

3152 Registered Nurses

3215 Medical Radiation Technologists

3222 Dental Hygienists & Dental Therapists

3233 Licensed Practical Nurses

4151 Psychologists

4152 Social Workers

6241 Chefs

6242 Cooks

7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades

7216 Contractors and Supervisors, Mechanic Trades

7241 Electricians (Except Industrial & Power System)

7242 Industrial Electricians

7251 Plumbers

7265 Welders & Related Machine Operators

7312 Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics

7371 Crane Operators

7372 Drillers & Blasters — Surface Mining, Quarrying & Construction

8222 Supervisors, Oil and Gas Drilling and Service


----------



## ohioguy2011 (Aug 20, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> 0631 Restaurant and Food Service Managers
> 
> 0811 Primary Production Managers (Except Agriculture)
> 
> ...


How current is this list? 

Is it released after the start of the recession, or was this released before the recession? 

Which occupations have the highest demand in terms of total number to hire?


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

ohioguy2011 said:


> How current is this list?
> 
> Is it released after the start of the recession, or was this released before the recession?
> 
> Which occupations have the highest demand in terms of total number to hire?


The list is current and was revised 01 July 2011. It gets updated yearly

All the info regarding the professions you need is at 

Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing as of July 1, 2011


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

ohioguy2011 said:


> How current is this list?
> 
> Is it released after the start of the recession, or was this released before the recession?
> 
> Which occupations have the highest demand in terms of total number to hire?


Ohio Guy,

You should note that the list is the current "in-demand" list for skilled workers. to be able to apply for immigration in one of these categories *without a pre-arranged job offer* you have to show evidence of at least 12 month experience in the listed abilities in the NOC matrix description for the position title. There is also a cap of 500 applicants worldwide per category this year.

Without at least 1 years documented experience any application would be rejected.


----------

